

Spotting a Craig's List Scammer - GIMAD
http://fvrit.com/archive/2008/06/06/spotting-a-craigs-list-scammer.aspx

======
josefresco
It's 'Craigslist', not Craig's List.

/sorry, not trolling, consider this a preemptive troll strike to save you some
grief later on.

